# The WV Seven (pic heavy)



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are some pics of my kids. 

Molly










Bob










Missy










Gracie










Miss Baby










Simba










Taz


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love Bob's picture - and name!  

Um, that's not 7......


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

All of your babies are beautiful, BUT........Marie's right! Where are the rest of them? 8O


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Y'all are too fast..I hit submit instead of preview. I think there are 7 now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's better! All lovely. :luv You have exceptionally beautiful cats, Leazie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Leazie said:


> I hit submit instead of preview.


I hate when I do that! :? 

You have such beautiful cats. Have you ever told how you got each one? In order?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are my canine boys...the buff is Doxis, and the black/roan is Bailey


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awww, what a sweet picture! If we had a "Why I Love My Dogs" thread, you'd have a winner there!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sweet puppy love!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Marie, you know how I hate to talk about my kids  .

Bob: Our first kitty. He was a display kitty at the shelter and kept crawling in the computer that my hubby had on the floor while he was fixing. Of course he had to come home after that :lol: . He got the very original name of Bob because he has a bob tail (no creativity in the house). He's about 6 now.

Taz: He came to live with us because DH was at the shelter and they said he was PTS at the end of the day. I opened up Taz's cage door and and he crawled up my chest, hugged my neck and didn't let go until we got home. He's about 8 or 9.

Simba, Missy and Miss Baby: DH was at the shelter when they were dropped off at about 4 weeks without a Mom. He called me and then brought them home. They've been with us ever since. They will be 5 in May.

Gracie: Fostered by a firend of ours. We went to her house and he came and sat on DH's feet. Of course he had to come home. He's one month younger than the siblings.

Molly Brown: DH was at the shelter (notice a theme) to work on the website. A litter had been dropped off that day and they were out in the display cage in the lobby. One look and she came home. Molly is a little over a year now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It seems to be lovingly dangerous for either of you to go to the shelter.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

And that is why we had to stop working at the shelter. We help in other ways now since our house is full.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

A gorgeous fur gang! :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

By the time I got to Molly Brown's story, I was in tears. (Your hubby is the greatest!)

I think some higher power had a hand in messing with the computers right when the kitties at the shelter needed you both the most. :angel


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Leazie, your cats and dogs are so beautiful. I'm in love with them all.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Leazie, what GORGEOUS babies you have, and you are really good at taking kitty pics too!

I wonder if Zoey will get as fluffy as Missy? She's beautiful! :luv :love2


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments. My hubby takes most of the pics :lol: .


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Leazie, they are just beautiful kitties. They all have such distincitve looks and they all look so healthy and happy. How great that you were able to take them in from the shelter.


----------

